# Ferry charges to Sardinia Corsica



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We were set to go to Sicily this September after travelling down through Italy but having read some of the posts re Sardinia and Corsica we are wondering whether to modify the trip. Can anyone give us a ball park figure for ferry to Sardinia on to Corsica, MH is 6 mtr 2 adults Best departure points etc.

many thanks

Hilary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I expect it is a bit like the channel Hilary and so varies as to time of year and day or time of travel.

This is a link to all the ferry companies that do the trip you want- as well as to a ferry booking company- so you can put in the dates and times you are thinking of doing on each website and compare.

http://www.traghettiweb.it/en/tw_index.php

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hilary,

We visited Sardinia back in 2007, we crossed with Moby Lines Livorno - Olbia, camping on board at £220 rtn but prices will obviously have risen since then but there is some good info in my blog and a post about Moby Lines...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-255418-moby.html#255418

Sorry, can't help with Corsica.

Pete


----------

